# Garden Ridge 2014



## SeventyOne (Sep 10, 2012)

Stopped in today for the first time. Nice selection of inflatables and signs and hanging figures, and looked like they still have two aisles to fill.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Pics


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Love the tall pumpkin creeper inflatable!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

And more


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Has anyone seen any life size animated characters there? I know they are suppose to have the wicked witch of the west but is there anything else? Also thanks for the pictures!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Wicked Witch of the West is the only one I saw.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Heading up to the new store in Broomfield soon. I hope they have their stuff out since it is about 30 miles from me.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great pics! I like the hanging witches.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

yes thanks for the pics your store has way more out than ours right now...I love witches, did not see the flying girl.. love the blow up pumpkin reaper....I got Ursula for our pool area for now...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

haha!

I just headed over to Garden Ridge's website, to see if they offered prices on any of the items that I was interested in. Clicking their "Seasonal" link takes me to Easter. 

EASTER!!!!!

*sigh*


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here are my thoughts regarding Garden Ridge. They have a great selection. They certainly have more inflatables than I have seen any where else. I thought their prices were high for their skeletons. I didn't think the quality was any better than a wally, and they appeared a bit less appealing than a wally. They are definitely more expensive than the pose n stay skeletons I purchased from Costco, and lower quality. As far as the other items, with the exception of the variety available, I thought they were pretty run of the mill, but I thought the prices were high. I think all the hanging spooks and ghouls are very similar to those available at Walgreen's, just more expensive. For me, unless they have good coupon deals, it is not worth me driving 60 miles round trip. Again this is just my opinion, and not meant to offend anyone at all.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Sweet!! We are getting an atHome store this fall about an hour from me. I'm like a kid on Christmas morning awaiting for this to open..lol. 

Do you know how much they wanted for the Ursula inflatable?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

shes 99....i got her, shes gooood!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

online? i didnt know they were online...my husband hates me going into that store...or home goods....thats worse hahha


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Not a bad price. I'm going to look more into that one thanks


----------



## Screamentor (Jun 16, 2014)

I went by my area Garden Ridge today hoping to see all of this - and they had nothing! When I was walking out, a young employee walked by, so I asked him when they would be putting it out. He said they wouldn't! He ended up being the manager and said that they were shutting down that store (Austin/Round Rock) and opening two new stores in other areas and renaming them - "At Home", sometime this Fall. Their website shows all the name changes, but it doesn't show our new locations.....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh I'm totes jelly of you folks that have a Garden Ridge/At Home!!!!


----------



## McCall72 (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh cool! I'd like to pick up one of those old school ghost blow molds.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

whats the price on the pumpkin carriage? I missed out when GR had these on clearance for $50, slept on it and by the next day they were sold out. :/ I have 2 versions of the pumpkin man, the 3 footer from DT and a 5 foot from walgreens, love the creepy fingers


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have to agree that the prices at Garden Ridge are high. They used to be cheaper back in 2010 when I get one of my skeletons there.Since that year prices went up and they seem to offer the same things every year. They used to offer lights and other Halloween decorations that I don't really see there anymore.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I want to know how much the skeleton jail break wall hanging is, and if it does anything. I have to drive a couple of hours to get to a store, and I hate trusting employees over the phone. Usually they don't care about their job, and don't go check the merchandise; they just say yes we have it, or no we don't, and they're not always right about that, either!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll check prices if I get back there anytime soon. Please tell me which picture has the skeleton jail break hanging so I know where to look.


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Popped into at home and got a few skull candles and small plastic skulls. Here are some more pics of yard art and some other décor.


----------

